# Free VST not working



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 27, 2019)

I've downloaded Embertone Arcane. 
And I'm getting a Error 

This Instrument belongs to a library this is currently not installed. 

I have both Kontakt 5 and 6. 
Please help me. 
Norman.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2019)

It needs a serial number for activation in Native Access. If you didn't get it, contact Embertone support.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Just when this was posted I was able to get it. 

They have another Pack 
Ancient Choir. 
No Serial Number, 
And NKI File. ( Kontakt file)


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 28, 2019)

You can't add Ancient Voices to the library tab. Just load it through the file browser.


----------

